# اخبار و اعلانات > آگهی‌ها >  فروش كتاب پرسش ها و پاسخ هاي كاربردي از ِAccess 2010

## انگوران

گردآوري و تاليف: حبيب انگوران

ناشر: پينار

مركز پخش: پندار پارس ( 066572335-021)

مبلغ: 4500 تومان

تعداد صفحات: 186 صفحه

به پاس قدرداني از زحمات مسؤلين و كاربران محترم سايت برنامه نويس، كتاب مذكور با *20 درصد تخفيف*  به اعضاي محترم اين سايت تقديم مي شود.

از نكات حائز اهميت اين است كه اكثر مطالب مطرح شده در اين كتاب به شكلي جمع آوري شده كه قابل استفاده در ساير ورژنهاي اين نرم افزار هم بوده و بيشتر به كاربرد Vba در اكسس پرداخته شده است .. براي كسب اطلاعات بيشتر در اين مورد به وبلاگ زير سر بزنيد.    با سپاس
www.Angouran.persiangig.com/blog.html

----------

